# New Label



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2009)

Heres the label i will use for my dandelion wine that I will sweeten with hiney this weekend.


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats a great label Wade. 


I guess I should tell you about the spelling error. (not on the label) But you said you will be sweetening with "hiney". That leaves things open to a lot of jokes!!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes. I like the label, but I would personally sweeten with honey rather than hiney (which could really mess up the flavor profile).


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 13, 2009)

Well..... I tried to help. TO LATE!!! haha


----------



## grapeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Great label Wade!


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 14, 2009)

Great label, Wade! Do you have any pics of the hiney?????


----------



## grapeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Watch out what you ask for Barney.................... Wade might just send you one!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh what the heck, here is one to add to the jokes at poor Wade!


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2009)

?? Is he sweetening the LABEL with HINEY ? 
Should have an interesting "Taste"


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 14, 2009)

Appleman - I could see that on a label too...


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2009)

Get your minds out if the dang gutter!


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2009)

Great label!


----------



## pelican (Sep 14, 2009)

I think it's a great label too. I really like the dripping honey image and the bees with the dandelions. It's a perfect visual. Nice job - hiney or not.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 14, 2009)

Going to use Orange Blossom honey in which i just got a good source through another forum. $34 a gallon. $155 for 5 gallons.


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 14, 2009)

great label Wade - lookin' good!

Ya know - I bet Joan could come up with a label competition winner on this one. Maybe even a 'double gold'.

Have fun and keep smiling!!

rrawhide


----------



## RickC (Mar 21, 2010)

Wade, what software do you use? I love this label. Just not adventuring out into making our own labels.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

I used Microsoft Picture it! I also dabble just a little into Photoshop CS but not much as that program is way over my head and I just dont have the time to figure it out. If you have a digital camera then it most likely came with some sort of photo editing software.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2010)

Wade has been know to brew a bath of "Hiney-kin" beer too


----------



## Tom (Mar 22, 2010)

Waldo said:


> Wade has been know to brew a bath of "Hiney-kin" beer too


Now that's a label I'd like to see... LOL


----------



## grapeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe Cousin Daisy Duke in the ragged short short shorts up to her..........


----------



## Wade E (Mar 22, 2010)

Your too much Waldo and Tom, I bet waldo is working on that for ya right now as we speak!


----------

